# Win2K und USB Problem, HILFE!



## MrBarcode (6. September 2001)

Es sieht so aus, also ob Win2K bei mir kein einziges Gerät über USB akzeptiert, bzw. die USB unterstützung nicht funktioniert. Es will alles nur über die COM ports haben, da meine Digitalkamera aber über USB läuft ist das ein Problem !!!
Ich hatte dasselbe Problem mit der Maus (MS InteliMouse Optical), wenn ich sie an einem USB port angeschlossen habe, hat sie für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde aufgeleuchtet und dann war schluss. Keine P&P erkennung etc.
Ich vermute also mal, dass Windows da irgeneinen ****** mit den USB Treibern gemacht hat.

Gibt es da USB Treiber oder sonstiges???

Ich habe ein P6BAT-Me Motherboard mit ET82C693/596A Chipsatz (Slot1+PPGA Sockel)


----------



## Dunsti (6. September 2001)

kann es vielleicht sein, daß Du die USB-Ports im BIOS deaktiviert hast?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## MrBarcode (6. September 2001)

aber natürlich !!! ... nein so blöd bin ich nun auch nicht.

ach ja: Das board ist von Elitegroup und es ist ein VIA chipsatz drauf.


----------



## Dunsti (6. September 2001)

dann wirf doch mal den USB-Controller (bzw. den USB-Root-Hub) aus dem Geräte-Manager. Beim Neustart von W2K müsste er dann ja automatisch eine neue Hardware-Komponente (eben den USB-Controller) finden, und dann werden die Treiber neu installiert.

Wenn das nix hilft weiß ich leider auch net weiter 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## MrBarcode (7. September 2001)

So, ich hab das Problem gestern zur hälfte lösen können. Also: windows hat nen USB controller erkannt aber gesagt das ding wäre nicht unterstützt. Da hat nichts geholfen, die motherboard treiber cd hat das ding nicht schlucken wollen. Jedenfalls haben dann ein paar treiber von der Via homepage geholfen die USB unterstützung zu aktivieren.

So nun geht die Digitalkamera wieder ABER das Microsoft Natural Keyboard will immer noch nicht. Das funktioniert nach wie vor nur über ps2. 

Ich hasse das, unter WinMe hat ALLES wunderbar funktioniert und wenn mir da wieder mal wer daherkommt damit, dass Me ******e wär, na dem erzähl ich was. Me war/ist eine große Verbesserung von 98, aber leider auch nicht mehr. (als HomePC Sytem ich rede hier nicht von Me als Netzwerk System)


----------



## Dunsti (7. September 2001)

also bei mir gibts im Geräte-Manager zu dem "USB Controller" auch immer noch einen Eintrag "USB Root Hub" (das war unter 98 so und ist unter 2000 auch so)
Vielleicht fehlt der noch bei Dir ???

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## MrBarcode (8. September 2001)

nein nein, der ist *jetzt* schon da. ich hab wirklich keine ahnung, warum das nicht geht. hab die tastatur auch schon mal aus dem gerätemanager rausgeschmissen und wieder installiert, geht auch nicht.

ich hab da aber im gerätemanager unter andere Geräte ein USB device, der nicht erkannt wird. Ich schätze mal, das ist das natural keyboard, nur windows will dafür nicht die treiber von der intelli type cd haben.


----------

